# Koda And My New Canon 5Dsr....



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Wanted to post a few pictures of Koda that I took with my new 5Dsr and 100mm Macro f/2.8 IS...

There's two of Riley as well...

The clarity on this camera is incredible.


----------



## dranseth (Dec 31, 2015)

Do you have any of the complete dog? Lol I suppose I could start piecing these together....


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Love the third one down! Great details!


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

What kind of camera are you using? nice pics


----------

